# electric road sign prank.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I found this story to be amusing! 
http://www.zug.com/gab/index.cgi?func=view_thread&sort=active&head=1&thread_id=64475#break


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm sorry... I know its the day the earth stood still and everything that the phrase came from... but Klaatu Barada Nikto... Nickel... Necktie... some N word anyway well always be the Necronomicon words. I just saw it first...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hibla...you never fail to bring a grin to my face, brother. That was pretty cool.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hacking a roadsign, thanks Hib I'm gonna have to pass that on to some friends. If I happen across a road sign some day, I wonder what I would say.....


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG that was tooo funny! I could totally feel the anxiety he was probably feeling from the runner !!! LOLOLOL


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Holy cow...too funny!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh great, Hib, as if I don't have enough hobbies.... Now I simply must try this. Can we set a 'group buy' sort of donation thing in case I need bail money if I get caught? 

I'll wait till October and write "trick or treat".

Great idea.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

slimy said:


> Oh great, Hib, as if I don't have enough hobbies.... Now I simply must try this. Can we set a 'group buy' sort of donation thing in case I need bail money if I get caught?
> 
> I'll wait till October and write "trick or treat".
> 
> Great idea.


If you do that I will be glad to donate to your bail fund.

This is hilarious, Hib; my coworkers are still laughing!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Amusing indeed!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats cool!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL I have never done that but back in the day I have changed the signs that had the removeable letters on them.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Klaatu...
Barada....
Ni*Chough**Cough*.....

There......All right then........

Stupid fact:
Klaatu, Barada and Nikto were the names of 3 alines on Jabba the Hutt's Sail Barge in Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hibla does it again, but I do wonder if the location was changed is was really done by Hibs himself?


----------

